# Detox Diets?



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2006)

I've heard alot about Detox diets...seems like half are saying they're great and they work, and then the other half is saying it's a bunch of phooey. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I am not sure what type of diet you are talking about. I usually do the Celebrity Juice diet. You basicly drink juice for 48 hours and water. You are allowed six 8oz glasses of the juice and as much water as you need. I usually loose 8-10lbs on it and it will clean you out pretty good. Bad thing is, the weight comes right back since it's all water but if you are just looking at cleaning your body out then it would work for that purpose really well.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 23, 2006)

Here are some interesting links;


Scientists dismiss detox schemes 
What's the point of detoxing? 
Do detox diets work? 
'No proof' detoxing diets work


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_Well I am not sure what type of diet you are talking about. I usually do the Celebrity Juice diet. You basicly drink juice for 48 hours and water. You are allowed six 8oz glasses of the juice and as much water as you need. I usually loose 8-10lbs on it and it will clean you out pretty good. Bad thing is, the weight comes right back since it's all water but if you are just looking at cleaning your body out then it would work for that purpose really well._

 
yup, i tried it, but the weight comes immediately back on, within a day.  You'll be better off eating less/healthier and excercising more.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 23, 2006)

Check out "The Master Clense"  it sounds good and some people keep up online journals about how they are feeling physically daily. sounds interesting but its water with lemon and pepper. and then you drink these herbal tea's that make you *go* a lot and clean you out. actually a friend of mine did it for a few days and said she felt light as a feather. google it - master clense.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey thanks everyone! The one I was talking about was where its like 7 days and the first day, you drink only water, then other liquids the next, then raw fruits and veggies and so on.


----------



## stacey (Jan 25, 2006)

try sylium... you can get it from trader joes. you mix a teaspoon once a day with juice or something flavorful and it detoxes your insides & you loose the bulge (if you have any) in your stomach.


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 7, 2006)

its not meant to lose weight!!! It does exactly what the name suggests, it detoxifies your body of impurities and helps you...you know...empty yourself out haha. The best thing to drink are those naked juices, the antioxidant ones to be exact. Every month I go on a juice fast for three days, consisting of a glass of juice per meal, with TONS of water in between. Sure, you'll lose a few pounds, and they'll be put back on, but this isn't a weight loss thing, its to help your body regain itself from all of the crap we eat haha.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope it's ok with all, I moved this to the health & wellness forum which it's more suited to.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually, detoxing doesn't actually clean your body out.  Your body does it itself.  All the waste goes out through sweat and poop.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

I do a half ass detox for events... 2 days of all natural juices before my event.... like prom ... but I also take vitamins... it's nice to get a great fit on a dress I spent 400 dollars on =/


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 5, 2009)

Yet more detox debunking;

Scientists dismiss 'detox myth'

To date, there has not been a single clinical study which shows that any identifable "toxin" is eliminated from the body during a so-called "detox" diet any more than it is normally eliminated.

More scientific information here
.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 7, 2009)

Detoxing is the silliest thing really.  And basically what the effect is is just you're fasting.  And drinking loads of water.  So thus if the effect you want it weightloss/loss of bloat, you get it for the day or two afterwards.  But calling it detox is just trying to market it as something it's not.  

When you're not eating (ie: during sleep) something like 20% of your blood is pumped to your liver.  Your blood cycles pretty fast, so every minute or so basically your blood is getting 20% cleaner.  Now, how long do you sleep? If you're getting the recommended amount, that is plenty of time for your liver to do the work of detoxifying any substances you have ingested.

And then there's the matter that we aren't really taking in that many toxins to begin with.  Detox diets make it seem like we are chugging hazardous waste all our lives.  We aren't.  Sure, there is pollution, and preservatives and whatever else, but if it was too much for our livers to handle then everyone would be dying of liver failure...

Instead of doing a gimmicky detox, maybe just call it what it is and do a fast.  But do it healthily.  Make sure you are getting the recommended caloric intake, and eat healthy foods.  Maybe go on a junk food "detox" or a soda-pop "detox" and try cutting these things out for a week if you're eating them every day.  Or just try cutting back.


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

Infused water is the best detox. I have a water infuser bottle and I do alot of lemon water lemon is great for ridden toxins from the body. Cucumber mint and lemon water is good too. Google recipes they're all so good.   





Dreamergirl3 said:


> I've heard alot about Detox diets...seems like half are saying they're great and they work, and then the other half is saying it's a bunch of phooey. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have already gone into detox diet but for a time being only, the longest I had was for 2 weeks.  I simply ate only fruits and vegetables and water.  No sugar,honey or salt  or in other words no any additives only raw.  It really flushed the toxins from my body and I feel so light but also weak.  So detox diet I learned is only for a short period but of course after taking the detox diet I eat balance diet less red meats and sugars.


----------



## Beatricee (Mar 1, 2017)

When you detox, you feel good, and when you feel good, good things happen.


----------



## Elloni (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi yall,

I went on a detox diet last week. Basically I ate nothing containing sugar and in general very healthy. After only one week with no extensive exercise I had lost close to 2 kiloes (and I am not that bukly) ;-)


----------



## juraseka (Jul 27, 2017)

I do the Whole30 meal plan and added some Detox tea in...I think it tea helped keep me on track and gave me some energy, but can't say how much it helped. In my mind as long as the ingredients are good can it really hurt? Mixes it up from just drinking plan water


----------



## SallyRyson (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow, 2 kilos in one week, I'm jealous!


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 8, 2017)

Detox diets are fad diets. Make sure that you are eating a good and fair proportion of all the needed food groups.


----------

